# 15. / 16. September: Katzenbuckelrunde



## sharky (11. September 2007)

hallo gemeinde 

würde am WE die katzenbuckelrunde nochmal drehen. ob samstag oder sonntag ist mir egal, fahre die tour auch zwei mal. treffpunkt wie üblich bahnhof neckarelz um 11.00 uhr, oder, wer fit ist und etwas länger / weiter fahren möchte, um 09.30 in gundelsheim am rathaus. von da ab anreise auf trails & schotterpisten nach n´elz. 

wer lust hat, einfach melden


----------



## Micro767 (11. September 2007)

ich hab Lust und ich hab Zeit !

Nur ich hab kein Rad ! 
Mein SJ hat weder Gabel noch Dämpfer ! Beides beim Service, weil die Gabel etwas Öl verliert.   und mein neuer Rahmen ist noch nicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (11. September 2007)

@dirk
ich muss auch mitm ersatzbike fahren weil das trance beim pulvern ist... 
hast denn keinen der dir nen hobel geben würde? frag doch mal in dem bikeshop wo du dein stumpi her hast
andernfalls: da wir nie nen sommer hatten isses auch egal dass er rein kalendarsich rum ist, ergo können wir dieses jahr bis silvester durchfahren


----------



## Micro767 (11. September 2007)

Wenn ich im Laden frag, habt ihr vieleicht nen andern Mitfahrer und zwar den Ladenbesitzer   ich weiss garnicht ob er neben seinem 08´er Speiseeis Enduro noch ein anderes Rad in der Garage stehen hat. Er will sich jetzt ein 29´er Fully privat holen. Sein altes SJ und Enduro hat er ne Kumbels verkauft.

Werd mal fragen ! Kostet ja nix ! Max. seine Nerven, weil ich aschon wieder auf der Matte stehe


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. September 2007)

Wenn Du hier vorbeikommst, kannst Du mein Deore-Hardtail haben mit MX Comp-Gabel.

Ich fahr mit, wenn das ganze Sonntag stattfindet.


----------



## sharky (11. September 2007)

na wunderbar, dann haben wir das problem auch gelöst 

das HT kenn ich, durfte auch schon ne tour mit fahren, sehr gutmütig und gut im handling!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. September 2007)

Und es hat Dich überlebt.  

Weißt Du noch, wieviel Bar wir damals in der Gabel hatten? Ihr dürftet ja in einer ähnlichen Gewichtsklasse antreten. Bei mir sind's ca. 2,4. 4 vielleicht? Dann stimm' ich das vorher noch ab.


----------



## sharky (11. September 2007)

ich meine mich düster an 3.5 zu erinnern, aber ich kann auch gern vorher vorbeikommen, wenn mir dirk sein gewicht sagt. 

*ich möchte nebenbei noch anmerken dass ich seit april 6kg abgenommen hab!!!*


----------



## sharky (11. September 2007)

sodele... http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5124


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. September 2007)

Hab´s Dir ja schon gerade per PM geschrieben. Bei mir klappt es leider nicht. Die Tour klingt aber verdammt interessant. MIST!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. September 2007)

Ich würde vorschlagen, daß wir uns dann in Neckarelz treffen. Ich komm dann mit dem Zug raus und bring das Rad mit.

Was für ein Pedalsystem benutzt Du denn, Dirk? Shimano? Da hätte ich welche da. Ansonsten müßtest Du selbst Pedale mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. September 2007)

können wir den ganzen spaß auch schon um 10.00 in n´elz starten??


----------



## dox (13. September 2007)

Hört sich gut an eure Tour.
Aber ich bin seit über 2 Wochen nicht mehr auf nem rad gesesen.  
Werd mal schauen ob ich die tour am Sonntag einplanen kann.

An dem Sonntag ist auch ein kleiner Marathon in Neckarsulm.


----------



## sharky (13. September 2007)

also der dirk fällt am sonntag auch aus und ich sollte zeitig daheim sein. würde daher die tour zeitig starten und mit wenig (max. 2 ganz kurzen) pausen die runde durchbügeln.

schlage vor, dass wir die tour ne woche drauf machen, am 3. oktober ist ja auch noch zeit.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. September 2007)

@ Dox: Marathon geht, aber ne Katzenbuckelrunde nicht? Du fährst uns doch eh wieder in Grund und Boden.

Gute Besserung, Dirk!

@ Fisch: Wie wär's mit Start um 9 und nicht ganz so "bügeln"? Macht irgendwie keinen Spaß, immer nur zu rasen.


----------



## sharky (13. September 2007)

@FF
also 9.00 ist ok, 8.30 wäre mir lieber. und net rasen, aber net an jedem baum zum pinkeln halten und 2 pausen sollten reichen - stolzeneck und gipfel


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. September 2007)

Okay, mehr machen wir ja sonst normalerweise auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. September 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Okay, mehr machen wir ja sonst normalerweise auch nicht.



naja, da wird in n´gerach am see kurz gestoppt, am trail 2x bis alle da sind, an der burg, kurz in eberbach... summiert sich schon, hab mal nachgerechnet dass 25% einer tourdauer nur reine "standzeit" sind


----------



## Geistereiche (14. September 2007)

Fahr mit mir und ich zeig dir was Standzeit ist - rein oder nicht!


----------



## Micro767 (14. September 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn Du hier vorbeikommst, kannst Du mein Deore-Hardtail haben mit MX Comp-Gabel.
> 
> Ich fahr mit, wenn das ganze Sonntag stattfindet.



Danke vielmals für das Angebot !  

Leider liege ich inzwischen mit ner leichten Erkältung etwas auf der Nase, Von daher past es leider nicht mehr alles zusammen, die doch recht grosse Tour, leicht erkältet und dann noch ein ungewohntes Rad  

Wäre sehr gerne wiedr mit gefahren !


----------



## sharky (14. September 2007)

@geistereiche 
also auf dein erscheinen warten wir schon lange, es wird schon behauptet dass es dich garnicht gibt und du nur der 2.nick von irgendjemand bist.... da hilft wohl nur persönliches erscheinen 

am 23. können wir von mir aus rumstehen so lange wir wollen, hoffe, bei der runde sind mehr am start


----------



## Micro767 (15. September 2007)

WAS ? 

Frauen-Teilnahme ??? Am 23´ten ? ? ?

Wäre das nicht das erstemal das ein weibliches Wesen mit auf den Katzenbuckel fährt ? Zumindest seit ich mit dabei bin ?

O.k. o.k. ja genau aus dem Grund fährt seither kein Mädel mehr mit, ich weiß !


----------



## sharky (15. September 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Frauen-Teilnahme ??? Am 23´ten ? ? ?
> 
> Wäre das nicht das erstemal das ein weibliches Wesen mit auf den Katzenbuckel fährt ? Zumindest seit ich mit dabei bin ?



hä, frauenteilnahme?? was liest du denn hier? wo steht denn das? also mir wäre es auch neu, dass ne frau da mal dabei ist!


----------



## Micro767 (15. September 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> hä, frauenteilnahme?? was liest du denn hier? wo steht denn das? also mir wäre es auch neu, dass ne frau da mal dabei ist!



War bestimmt ne Nebenwirkung meiner Erkältung !


----------



## sharky (15. September 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> War bestimmt ne Nebenwirkung meiner Erkältung !



egal, was es war, das dir dein artz verschrieben hat: ICH WILL ES AUCH


----------



## Micro767 (16. September 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> egal, was es war, das dir dein artz verschrieben hat: ICH WILL ES AUCH



Ätsch !   Das gibts nur in meinem Alter


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. September 2007)

So, wieder da. Da irgendwie alle spontan krank geworden sind, bin ich die Runde alleine gefahren. 77 km, keine Ahnung wie viele Höhenmeter.

Da meine Vorderradbremse schon seit kurz vor Eberbach schliff, habe ich in Strümpfelbrunn mal die Beläge ausgebaut, um zu schauen, wieviel Material die noch haben. So gut wie gar keins. Naja, hatte ich erwartet, hatte Ersatzbeläge dabei.
Was ich allerdings nicht erwartet hatte, ist, daß sich der linke Kolben der Vorderradbremse auch mit Gewalt nicht zurückdrücken lassen würde. Nach einer halben Stunde entnervt aufgegeben und den Rest nur mit einer Bremse gefahren. 

Meine V-Brakes haben noch nie gezickt. Waren vielleicht doch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (17. September 2007)

Äh wann bist du wech? War um 10:10 am Bhf, keener do!
Bin dann Waldautobahn gefahren nach Wagenschwend.

Zum Thema Brömse: Schmeiss wech den Scheiss!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. September 2007)

Hab mich an Posting Nr. 16 orientiert. Und nachdem der Fisch abgesagt hat, bin ich dann so gegen 9.10 hier in Mosbach los und direkt über Nüstenbach gefahren, also gar nicht mehr über den Bahnhof. 

Wußte doch nicht, daß Du mitfährst.
Sollte man nächstes Mal doch besser abstimmen. Kommenden Sonntag ist Mathias glaub ich wieder da und bringt ausnahmsweise mal mehr Zeit mit. Wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit. Zum Glück hab ich noch mein Schwarzes.


----------



## Geistereiche (18. September 2007)

Kommenden Sonntag - bin ich mit meinem Bruder am Elendsattel und quäle mich um die Erzherzog-Johann-Klause...... 

wenn's Wedda hält!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. September 2007)

Bayrische Alpen? Tja, dann wünsch ich viel Spaß und Trockenheit.


----------



## sharky (22. September 2007)

so, bin auch wieder da vom lago... schee wars!!

morgen startet ca. 15.15 in gundelsheim ne quick ´n dirty runde, 3,5h / 1400hm / 50km 
technisch einfach, bergauf heisst das motto, gefahren wird 2x michaelsberg, 2x burg hornberg, neckartalkaserne, runter bis MOS und das ganze wieder zurück mit nem schlenker über den dornbacher hof. 

wer  mit will, ca. 15.15 - 15.30 (da ist deadline) am rathaus in gundelsheim sein


----------



## dirkc (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo !!

Macht ihr mal wieder ne K-Buckelrunde???????? Bevor der O-wald wieder in Lehm versinkt??


----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2007)

im odenwald gibts keinen lehm.... 

also meinetwegen ja, aber dieses WE nicht und das letzte oktober WE auch nicht, 20. oder 21. ginge sofern das wetter halbwegs passt


----------



## Micro767 (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann den Monat nicht mehr   denn ich fahre am Freitag zum Biken ne Woche in die Provence 

Doch ! Am 27´ten hätt ich z.Z. noch frei !


----------



## dirkc (10. Oktober 2007)

Sharky,der 20/21 Oct hört sich gut an!!
Ich schneide schon mal das Profil nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. Oktober 2007)

aber dann ist um spätestens 10.00 start in neckarelz, mit ewig pennen und spät losfahren ist da nix


----------



## dirkc (11. Oktober 2007)

WER schläft denn lange??? IIIIICH doch nicht....NIEMALS 

Gebongt, wenn gut Wetter, dann ich um 10 in Neckardings. Straße??
Allerdings kann es sein, das ich dann noch nen Schlafanzug an hab 
oh, das wird dann aber kalt am "Stift"


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Oktober 2007)

Die Straße heißt Bahnhofstraße. Wir treffen uns nämlich am Bahnhof. Hoffentlich ist bis dahin das Weiße wieder flott, sonst muß ich mein Schwarzes putzen.


----------



## Geistereiche (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin schon wider nicht dabei alleweil mir der Rotz gerade die Backe runter und aus der Nase raus läuft


----------



## sharky (12. Oktober 2007)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Ich bin schon wider nicht dabei alleweil mir der Rotz gerade die Backe runter und aus der Nase raus läuft



naja, bis dahin ist ja noch ne ecke zeit, ich bin auch angeschlagen aber hab vor, bis nächstes WE auf jeden fall fit zu sein!!


----------



## sharky (19. Oktober 2007)

ich muss mich fürs WE leider abmelden 

hab immer noch ne erkältung und fieber, selbst wenn es morgen besser sein sollte kann ich am sonntag noch net fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Oktober 2007)

Gut, daß wir das abgeblasen haben. Dreckswetter! Nach anderthalb Stunden war's mir zu blöd.


----------



## kraichgauer (21. Oktober 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Gut, daß wir das abgeblasen haben. Dreckswetter! Nach anderthalb Stunden war's mir zu blöd.



Hi Micha,

bist du allein gefahren ?  (Das macht doch keinen Spass) Oder ?

Bin leider z.Zt. nicht auf dem Damm! Hätte mich sonst mal gemeldet.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt, macht wenig bis keinen Spaß. Nein, hatte noch einen Kumpel dabei, den ich ausnahmsweise vom Renner zum MTB überreden konnte. Dem Argument, daß die Bäume doch einiges abhalten, konnte er sich nicht verschließen.

Ramin hat 3,5 h durchgehalten. Naja, der will auch etwas gewinnen.

Werd schnell fit, wär schön, wenn Du mal wieder ne Tour mitfährst. Im Winter gibt's ja auch immer wieder Gelegenheit.


----------

